

Youtube: real name now the only option - dbbolton

For awhile, you had the option to display only your username on Youtube. Now it seems that your real name, as set on your Google+ account, will be visible to other Youtube users. The option to use your username has disappeared.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;90DUvFD.png<p>Also, it appears that your real name is fixed as &quot;public&quot; on Google+ and cannot be set to &quot;circles only&quot;.
======
forkrulassail
It seems the way to fix comments is to alienate more than half of your
userbase. Vimeo here we come.

~~~
malandrew
Every time you see a YouTube video embedded on a site, contact the owner and
ask them to change it to Vimeo. Give whatever justification you want, such as
Google's real name policy. Just make sure that they know their audience
doesn't want Youtube. Retweet their stuff if they switch.

Instead of bitching about YouTube, we should start a giant campaign to get
people to migrate and create the tools to make it easy.

------
ngsandy1618
Yes, its only a option, while you can use community or business name

